# How many tabs do you have open?



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm a little curious about what answers I might get here. Personally, I currently have 60 open tabs on my computer, about 150 on my phone and around 50-60 on my tablet. I try to clean up every now and then, but I find it hard to close a tab before I've read it, and there's always new things and topics that crosses my mind that I have to look up before I've read the other ones. And it's no idea to save the tabs I wanna read later as a bookmark, because I already have more than 1200 bookmarks... :/ 

What about you? Do you have even more than I have, or do you usually have only 4-5 at a time?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Five right now. It's usually three though.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Five right now. It's usually three though.


How do you even make that possible!? If I'd close all tabs it would literally not take me more than 20 minutes to have at least 15...


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Aiura said:


> How do you even make that possible!? If I'd close all tabs it would literally not take me more than 20 minutes to have at least 15...


I've actually been doing some real progress at not being as scattered in general. After a time I realized that focusing on fewer things at a time is a much better way to use my time, and much more enjoyable. It helps to just write down the things I want to look up and do it later.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aiura said:


> I'm a little curious about what answers I might get here. Personally, I currently have 60 open tabs on my computer, about 150 on my phone and around 50-60 on my tablet. I try to clean up every now and then, but I find it hard to close a tab before I've read it, and there's always new things and topics that crosses my mind that I have to look up before I've read the other ones. And it's no idea to save the tabs I wanna read later as a bookmark, because I already have more than 1200 bookmarks... :/
> 
> What about you? Do you have even more than I have, or do you usually have only 4-5 at a time?


I don't like to use that many resources at once. I have two tabs open on my computer right now. I can only use one at a time, I don't see the point in opening so many at once. My phone does get cluttered a bit more. I will periodically check the recently used apps and close whatever I'm not currently using or no longer need. 

How many icons on your desktop? I'm a stickler for bare minimum: My computer, Hard drive shortcuts, Disk drive shortcuts, and a shortcut to my documents. Any programs I use on a regular basis are pinned to the toolbar. 

I never thought there'd come a day when a 5w6 was more organized than a 1w2; but then again, I take my knowledge acquisition and storage _very seriously_.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

5


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Aiura said:


> I'm a little curious about what answers I might get here. Personally, I currently have 60 open tabs on my computer, about 150 on my phone and around 50-60 on my tablet. I try to clean up every now and then, but I find it hard to close a tab before I've read it, and there's always new things and topics that crosses my mind that I have to look up before I've read the other ones. And it's no idea to save the tabs I wanna read later as a bookmark, because I already have more than 1200 bookmarks... :/
> 
> What about you? Do you have even more than I have, or do you usually have only 4-5 at a time?


That sounds rather pointless. Bookmarks lose their value when there are about as many as there are sites you visit.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't like to use that many resources at once. I have two tabs open on my computer right now. I can only use one at a time, I don't see the point in opening so many at once. My phone does get cluttered a bit more. I will periodically check the recently used apps and close whatever I'm not currently using or no longer need.
> 
> How many icons on your desktop? I'm a stickler for bare minimum: My computer, Hard drive shortcuts, Disk drive shortcuts, and a shortcut to my documents. Any programs I use on a regular basis are pinned to the toolbar.
> 
> I never thought there'd come a day when a 5w6 was more organized than a 1w2; but then again, I take my knowledge acquisition and storage _very seriously_.


I wish I will become a little bit more lika that someday. I really don't like having shitloads of tabs up at the same time, but I always read things on different places and want to read more about it, so it quickly get up in big numbers.

Uhm... Right now I have everything except for screenshots in maps, but the screenshots get up in a big number fast since there is the place they go everytime I take a screenshot. But I put all screenshots in divided maps when I notice they are too many. I hate it when things are messy, but I still have problems to keep it clean lol... But on the bar at the bottom I only have the programs I use the most (notes, Chrome and Photoshop). 

_I actually took that test not long ago, and I scored 5w6 haha. The 1w2 was the first one I got and it was a while ago..._


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> That sounds rather pointless. Bookmarks lose their value when there are about as many as there are sites you visit.


I know lol. But I didn't realise they were so many until quite recent.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aiura said:


> I wish I will become a little bit more lika that someday. I really don't like having shitloads of tabs up at the same time, but I always read things on different places and want to read more about it, so it quickly get up in big numbers.
> 
> Uhm... Right now I have everything except for screenshots in maps, but the screenshots get up in a big number fast since there is the place they go everytime I take a screenshot. But I put all screenshots in divided maps when I notice they are too many. I hate it when things are messy, but I still have problems to keep it clean lol... But on the bar at the bottom I only have the programs I use the most (notes, Chrome and Photoshop).
> 
> _I actually took that test not long ago, and I scored 5w6 haha. The 1w2 was the first one I got and it was a while ago..._


My ex-wife (8w7 863 Sp/Sx) is notorious for cluttering up her desktop with everything. She's anxious about losing files in sub-folders, so she just saves them all to the desktop and then organizes from there. Her method of two-finger typing, and editing after she got all her ideas out used to drive me nuts too. 

When I'm doing serious research, I'll copy 10-20 web page links and paste them into a notepad, or Word document, and then name the file after the subject I was researching. I also make extensive use of bookmarks and have a whole file/folder system for that too. I started out with the Internet and the Web when it was primitive. Too many tabs open at the same time could actually slow down a PC with only 256Mb of RAM and a 96 baud dial-up connection. Likewise, too many active apps could lock up earlier smart phones, and/or some low-end tablets still can't handle a whole lot going on at once.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

i have 8 open right now. i don't like to have more than 2 tabs open on my phone though. i used to have 20-30 open at the same time but seeing all those tabs made me anxious so when i found a reddit thread centered around chrome apps i tried to see if i could find a tab manager and i did.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall?hl=en

it compiles all your tabs into one, all-encompassing tab that's really easy to sift through and manage. it organizes them by dates, too. if you don't use chrome then i'm sure there's an equivalent for your browser. for me it's not a matter of wanting to do multiple things at once (okay, it is, but not always), i just don't want to exit and lose a page that i may be interested in/may need in the future.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have one tab open and I usually set the browser to delete all history and tabs when I close it.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Aiura said:


> I'm a little curious about what answers I might get here. Personally, I currently have 60 open tabs on my computer, about 150 on my phone and around 50-60 on my tablet. I try to clean up every now and then, but I find it hard to close a tab before I've read it, and there's always new things and topics that crosses my mind that I have to look up before I've read the other ones. And it's no idea to save the tabs I wanna read later as a bookmark, because I already have more than 1200 bookmarks... :/
> 
> What about you? Do you have even more than I have, or do you usually have only 4-5 at a time?


150 tabs on your phone? Sounds a bit exaggerated, unless you've got some unknown phone from the future with more RAM than phones come with in the present....

I usually Have between 6-10 open on my desktop. On my phone never more than two.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

I usually(and currently) have three open on my computer and only ever have one open on my phone (the one I am using at the time). I don't leave them open if I am not currently using them, it bugs me when I have too much going on. 

I have 4 things book marked currently... they are the ones that I currently need but they will be deleted soon.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

150? Did you count OO

At the moment I have 4, am on the computer


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Right now.
10 on this one, 1 in another window.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

(3) - / split screen - which is exceptionally _low_. (via) Microsoft™ Winduhs'. 

(2) - (via) Chrome™. This easily excels to (3000+) if Blogging.™

I estimate 60+ (via) iPhone™; as I never actually ''exit'' anything. 

Tablet™ = _Status unknown_ - it has destroyed itself due to app *overheating*. Estimation (200+). 

_________

Complied.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm pretty anal with this sort of thing and tend to only have one to three open on any device.

Lately though, I've been leaving things I'd like to read about tabbed in the desktop browser instead of bookmarking them. It's currently at around 30-40, and doesn't take any additional ram because the pages never load unless I select the tab; because I've exited and reopened the browser on the last window that is always empty.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Aiura said:


> I'm a little curious about what answers I might get here. Personally, I currently have 60 open tabs on my computer, about 150 on my phone and around 50-60 on my tablet. I try to clean up every now and then, but I find it hard to close a tab before I've read it, and there's always new things and topics that crosses my mind that I have to look up before I've read the other ones. And it's no idea to save the tabs I wanna read later as a bookmark, because I already have more than 1200 bookmarks... :/
> 
> What about you? Do you have even more than I have, or do you usually have only 4-5 at a time?


This is a problem with most all modern computer and palm device users.

I have noticed while supervising and reviewing them that there are so many tabs open that they cannot effectively focus on their work.

I am old school.

For me 3 is the max.

I also use 3 screens/monitors, and each one is devoted to a tab.

The left screen is output.

The right screen is input.

And the middle screen is control and access to all other tabs and features.

But that's old school.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> I'm pretty anal with this sort of thing and tend to only have one to three open on any device.
> 
> Lately though, I've been leaving things I'd like to read about tabbed in the desktop browser instead of bookmarking them. It's currently at around 30-40, and doesn't take any additional ram because the pages never load unless I select the tab; because I've exited and reopened the browser on the last window that is always empty.


Leaving things open when you are finished with them is a really bad idea and bad habit too.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Seven. I dislike it when the tabs get smaller to fit a new one.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Leaving things open when you are finished with them is a really bad idea and bad habit too.


What does this have to do with what I wrote?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> (3) - / split screen - which is exceptionally _low_. (via) Microsoft™ Winduhs'.
> 
> (2) - (via) Chrome™. This easily excels to (3000+) if Blogging.™
> 
> ...


This is ok for legal work as long as your law office has enough subscriptions to reference websites.

Otherwise it ties up websites that you need to pay for.

In finance however it is a complete hindrance to the whole office because if you keep a data file open then nobody else can work on it.

So law ok, finance not ok.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> What does this have to do with what I wrote?


You wrote about leaving things open.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> 150? Did you count OO
> 
> At the moment I have 4, am on the computer


4 is manageable.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Coopsickle said:


> I usually(and currently) have three open on my computer and only ever have one open on my phone (the one I am using at the time). I don't leave them open if I am not currently using them, it bugs me when I have too much going on.
> 
> I have 4 things book marked currently... they are the ones that I currently need but they will be deleted soon.


Perfect.

In finance you would be the ideal employee.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have one tab open and I usually set the browser to delete all history and tabs when I close it.


That's ultra conservative.

I have found 2 to be the minimum.

One is the item I am working on.

The other is the item I am reading from.

The world began to be paperless back in Y2K -- 2000 AD.

Today with multiple screens/monitors of up to 6 (for a Bloomberg trading machine) it is most certainly so.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> i have 8 open right now. i don't like to have more than 2 tabs open on my phone though. i used to have 20-30 open at the same time but seeing all those tabs made me anxious so when i found a reddit thread centered around chrome apps i tried to see if i could find a tab manager and i did.
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall?hl=en
> 
> it compiles all your tabs into one, all-encompassing tab that's really easy to sift through and manage. it organizes them by dates, too. if you don't use chrome then i'm sure there's an equivalent for your browser. for me it's not a matter of wanting to do multiple things at once (okay, it is, but not always), i just don't want to exit and lose a page that i may be interested in/may need in the future.


You are ultra modern.

As long as the tabs you are holding open are not data tabs that other people in the office need to work on then there is no problem.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

The problem with people keeping dozens of tabs open is that it creates the habit of doing this at the office too with data files.

And that is a very bad habit and will eventually get you in trouble.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Two on chrome, 4 on safari. I use different browsers for different things so it's easier to find important stuff in my history, and I can just do whatever on my other browser and not care if the history gets cluttered up. It's actually a pretty great system.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

95134hks said:


> You wrote about leaving things open.


Misinterpreting things read from what's written and quoting them is a really bad habit and waste of time. :rolldeyes:

On a serious note. It's actually better than bookmarking all to a folder and either having to search through each individual bookmark to find something, or opening all bookmarks in the folder which - at 30-40 tabs - would slow down the system considerably.

Besides, the windows are only about information that I'd like to learn and discard of immediately. But hopefully not from personal memory. 



95134hks said:


> The problem with people keeping dozens of tabs open is that it creates the habit of doing this at the office too with data files.
> 
> And that is a very bad habit and will eventually get you in trouble.


Yea, I don't have this problem; as I wrote, I can be really anal.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Doge Precedes said:


> 150 tabs on your phone? Sounds a bit exaggerated, unless you've got some unknown phone from the future with more RAM than phones come with in the present....
> 
> I usually Have between 6-10 open on my desktop. On my phone never more than two.


It's true though. It took me about 1-2 months to get up over 100, after that the app switched the number into "" lol. Now, about a month later, I assume it's around 150-160. I have a Nexus 5 but all tabs aren't open in the multi task thingy, I have to open the app and then all tabs are there.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

95134hks said:


> 4 is manageable.


I guess I'm quite good at multitasking then, since I can manage them all, ha


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

SilverFlames said:


> Two on chrome, 4 on safari. I use different browsers for different things so it's easier to find important stuff in my history, and I can just do whatever on my other browser and not care if the history gets cluttered up. It's actually a pretty great system.


But why not do everything in one browser and then just use the search function when you need something...?


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Aiura said:


> But why not do everything in one browser and then just use the search function when you need something...?


It also helps when my parents decide to be control freaks and go through my history. I mean I don't do anything that bad on my computer but it looks good to have a ton of school-related stuff in the same place haha


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

3


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

You and me both, you and me both...


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*Browser tabs open:* 3
*Icons on desktop:* 6
*Tabs open in phone:* 3

I exit everything after I'm done. I utilize bookmarks and frequently visited sites in Chrome


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

On my computer usually 3 to 10.
On my phone usually 1 or 2.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

SilverFlames said:


> It also helps when my parents decide to be control freaks and go through my history. I mean I don't do anything that bad on my computer but it looks good to have a ton of school-related stuff in the same place haha


LOL. I'm happy my parents don't look through my search history. Not because I'm visiting any shady websites, but because I search for such stupid and weird things they would think I was crazy haha.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Aiura said:


> LOL. I'm happy my parents don't look through my search history. Not because I'm visiting any shady websites, but because I search for such stupid and weird things they would think I was crazy haha.


Haha if my parents searched through mine they'd find a ton of gaming and social media accounts that they don't know about (twitter, tumblr, PerC, Flight Rising, etc...). Being as controlling as they are, they'd _flip out_ if they found out how much of a media addict I really am


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Aiura said:


> I'm a little curious about what answers I might get here. Personally, I currently have 60 open tabs on my computer, about 150 on my phone and around 50-60 on my tablet. I try to clean up every now and then, but I find it hard to close a tab before I've read it, and there's always new things and topics that crosses my mind that I have to look up before I've read the other ones. And it's no idea to save the tabs I wanna read later as a bookmark, because I already have more than 1200 bookmarks... :/
> 
> What about you? Do you have even more than I have, or do you usually have only 4-5 at a time?


Wow, I thought I had a lot. I usually have 10-12.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Aiura said:


> LOL. I'm happy my parents don't look through my search history. Not because I'm visiting any shady websites, but because I search for such stupid and weird things they would think I was crazy haha.


My browsing history could solve many mysteries.


----------



## surrealrain (Dec 27, 2015)

I usually have 1 to 5 tabs open. I'm not the kind of person that keeps 50+ tabs open (even though I have 16GB of RAM to keep hundreds open). I just have what I need at the time open since I program a lot.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I have 8 open right now. 

That's about average for me.


----------



## Weils (Dec 29, 2015)

Average 5 tabs open. If there are multiple articles I'm interested in, more tabs would be open, though I really hate the congestion.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Only 4. Usually have more open.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my god I had to count all of these out... Okay, I have:

->3 windows open on my computer
----22 tabs in this window
----31 tabs in window two (one of which is a "restore session" window which has 5 tabs total, one of which is _another _"restore session" window with god knows how many tabs under it)
----13 tabs in window three

->25 tabs open on my phone (it usually maxes out around here or else I'd have a LOT more)

->36 tabs open on my tablet 

This is pretty normal for me and there's very little chance of it changing any time soon.


----------



## Inklinacja (Nov 8, 2013)

The average is about 15-20.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Currently 17, but I opened two new ones earlier, so usually it's about 10-15.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

This tablet blows, so just 1.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

5. I have a friend with every mainstream internet browser each hosting 50 or more tabs, except google chrome because everything loads when you start it up


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

11 because I'm doing research. I usually have about 3-5 open


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

Fourteen in this window. Seven in the other. My phone usually has about eight open, and my tablet has however many the limit is before it starts replacing tabs when you open up new ones.


----------



## barathrum (Jun 6, 2011)

^ Ha, you copied me...from the future...?

14, for different music mostly and other research.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Right now 4 but its usually around 20.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

I have 3 right now, 2 "want-to-read"s and this current one. I like to have at least one off to the side, because I use a gesture (Macbook track pad) to close tabs and if it's the last one it'll close the whole window. I don't like that because... I forget.

I will shoot it up real fast then cut them down fast. Middle clicking a bunch of stuff I want to read/see/watch then going through them. So I fluctuate from a floor of 3~5 to much more all the time.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I average about ten on my computer at one time. However, my husband constantly gets at me for it.... It drives him insane. 
If I knew I wouldn't get nagged I would have a lot more open.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

9 on one browser, and have 4 browsers installed


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

2 or 3 tabs on Chrome for PerC, one of which is one-tab

7 on Firefox for my brokerage account, like so:

1. Long portfolio
2. Short portfolio top
3. Short portfolio bottom
4. News
5. Saved order list
6. Filled orders for day
7. Open orders for day

I was thinking of a new browser for porn and keeping 43 tabs open. Why 43? Because it's a prime number. I don't have a porn list as yet thank you. Feel free to recommend.:blushed:

Other than the above I have no idea how to optimize as I don't know what I'm doing.:shocked:


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> 28 tabs open.


Wow, your computer must have a lot of RAM. That's enough to slow mine down unless if it's mostly text stuff.

BTW, I've got 4 open right now, plus one non-private window on Firefox for revision.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm...About 100 in Chrome. Little higher than normal because I still have some tabs open from when I was doing some research for my psych class for an assignment I haven't finished yet. Normally I have about 4 windows with 5-15 tabs each.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Only 3


----------



## bonubon (Apr 4, 2016)

Grand total of 6


----------



## MyLow (Apr 4, 2016)

15 in firefox. Not that much for me.


----------



## Rainier (Apr 10, 2016)

6 right now but mostly more than 10 since I has to explore the worlds


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

2

I like them to be monogamous


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Over 50


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

12


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

3


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

1, but I am on my phone so some websites come in apps. So at the moment, it would be 2.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

17 at the moment.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

2, my lowest record of the week. Usually I've got it well over ten sometimes. My mind travels a lot to random topics to research, I like to learn. Probably not a good concoction.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

I recently counted the amount of tabs on my phone and I've got _more_ than 400 tabs up rn. And on my computer I have 8 windows with 20-30 in each. A year later and I still haven't learned to manage dis shet lol. xD


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Aiura said:


> I recently counted the amount of tabs on my phone and I've got _more_ than 400 tabs up rn. And on my computer I have 8 windows with 20-30 in each. A year later and I still haven't learned to manage dis shet lol. xD












Three


----------



## IntellectualCat (Aug 31, 2015)

I have two open right now, which is unusual. Usually it is 4-5, and I have to limit myself to that because my computer is old and tends to overheat.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

> "A year later and I still haven't learned to manage dis shet lol. xD


Same. I keep bookmarking anywhere from 10-30 pages thinking I'll come back around to finish reading them. Nope. Instead I now have 55+ folders of bookmarks...


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

9 on my laptop, 3 on my phone.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I've started paring down my tabs by organising a good bookmark system (to-do list, daily feeds, utility sites, information by topic, articles/opinion by topic, etc.)

I usually have between 5-10 tabs open on the main window, and maybe an important get-back-to list of 2-5 on a background window. As a general rule, when I start opening more tabs, I close or bookmark as many that I'm done with.

And I keep 2-5 tabs open on my phone, usually to make sure I've got something to read when I get stuck waiting somewhere etc.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

rarely above 2-4 tabs.

My teachers often have a million tabs.. and a million desktop icons and files.


----------



## BigCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Usually anywhere from 20-30, most of it's images or stuff I keep open for recurring visiting.


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll often keep a large number of tabs open when I'm researching something. That can easily be 30 or more. If I ever "finish" or just get overwhelmed by the amount of tabs then I'll either bookmark the important pages or close them out.


----------



## Tamehagane (Sep 2, 2014)

Glitter Polska said:


> I'll often keep a large number of tabs open when I'm researching something. That can easily be 30 or more. If I ever "finish" or just get overwhelmed by the amount of tabs then I'll either bookmark the important pages or close them out.


And then never actually reopen the pages you bookmarked, right? Lol

There's nothing more annoying than when you accidentally close the browser instead of hitting "Restore Previous Sessions" and you have to try to dig the websites out of your history.


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

Tamehagane said:


> And then never actually reopen the pages you bookmarked, right? Lol
> 
> There's nothing more annoying than when you accidentally close the browser instead of hitting "Restore Previous Sessions" and you have to try to dig the websites out of your history.


Hahaha I have had to do that a few times. Very annoying.

Yes, I'm more likely to return to a site I have tabbed rather than one somewhere in my sea of lost bookmarks.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

12 right now. Thankfully.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> 12 right now. Thankfully.


onetab!!!


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

pobrecita said:


> onetab!!!












Still a tab hoarder.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

8, five of them Personality Cafe, and three are Google Docs.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

9 but a few of them are empty tabs that im about to close.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

If I'm doing a research paper I might have up to 20 open.

Right now, though, I am just doing some textbook reading so I only have Personality Cafe, reddit, school email, and Gmail open.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Three.

_Chants_: Progress, progress, progress! 

The only reason there are 3 is because I am focused on doing one task (which was doing calculus exercises).


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Just two right now. Me writing this post and this video about cognitive functions:


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

Oddly, only four. This, another thread, facebook and a video about astrophysics.


----------



## NicoLynne (Mar 3, 2017)

I have 3 tabs open, which is my usual


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

i keep one or two open at a time. i dont like the clutter.


----------



## Football43 (Nov 8, 2016)

3 tabs, six windows each. Its like a bicycle dude.


----------



## Football43 (Nov 8, 2016)

Football43 said:


> 3 tabs, six windows each. Its like a bicycle dude.


THat's how scatter-brained I'm feeling.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

I have a lot on my phone as well, 83


----------



## SeptimiusMaximinus (Feb 15, 2017)

I have 5 right now but I don't like having many open. When the tab thing starts to get smaller it makes me angry and it just bugs the piss out of me so I have to close some tabs. Usually it's like several youtube videos and either facebook or wikipedia.


----------



## Lip Service (Mar 8, 2017)

Over a hundred at any given time until something crashes.


----------



## laZerus (Feb 1, 2017)

17, right now


----------



## moo (Dec 11, 2016)

Generally I have about 10-20 tabs open. Quite a few youtube tabs I leave open as I'm a musical vampire.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I have 10-12 tabs open on my browser on any given day, though I usually only look at less than half of them most of the time. I'm just too lazy to open new tabs to go to the other sites I check rarely lol.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm at my worst

just one


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

17 tabs open right now and this is after clean up. I've had as much as 50 tabs open when I used to have 16 Gb of memory.


----------



## Mrs. Mozart (Sep 27, 2015)

9 at the moment, which is surprisingly low. I usually investigate topics that interest me and leave them hanging believing I would come back to them, but I never will. I just find new topics and eventually close the older ones when I think I won't read them anymore. I usually try to have only 10-20 tabs open, as more than that slows down my phone.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

6


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

5 when answering this thread.
It usually don't exceed 10 I think.
Then it is time to discard some lines of thought 
or start sticking them in bookmark folders for more permanent keeping.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

7 on Firefox and several more on Opera (my browser for getting shit done). Lucky I got 12 GB of RAM (probs overkill for most situations except Chrome and this game I was playing).


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

right now in my computer 11, but i have a chromebook so that's practically the limit, more than that it shuts down.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

:shocked:

you people are worse than me!:kitteh:
usually I have about 4, right now three tabs - music, random search, this forum. I don't know why I do this but they always have to be in that order.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I usually have about 3 at most


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

2


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

4: Anime, CreepyPasta, PerC, PerC


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

11!


----------



## Starflier (Feb 16, 2017)

Usually as many as my browser can handle. Once it crashes, I'll cry.


----------



## Safira (Mar 13, 2017)

*13 tabs*

I have _13_ tabs open. Every once in a while I close down some tabs but only because I can't figure out which tab is what and it get's annoying.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

One or two tabs at a time. Can't stand multiple tabs. Too messy. Bookmarks seem to be a problem for me -- I have about 1,000,000.


----------



## abnormal (Jun 24, 2015)

21 oops.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

10

6 are YT, one playing Coltrane

3 are PerC

1 is the one I should be focusing on which is my project


----------



## bpbm (Sep 29, 2016)

Right now, this moment: 1.

Usually, my average: 4.

I like my stuff organized (like my email box); a lot of tabs just messes with my head a bit.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

10


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Three, which is about normal. If i have more than like five tabs open, my laptop can't handle it and crashes.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Several


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

2

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

8 (better than usual)


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

2 windows
8 tabs


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

49


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

7, usually I have closer to 10 or 12 open, though more recently I have been going up to 27 or more as after that the tabs become so small that the Xs only appear on the one I currently have open. Which I really like as I hate accidentally close out of a tab I wanted to switched to. 

The only reason I can have so many tabs open at once is I got an extension for Chrome which suspends unused tabs after like 15 minutes, so theoretically I could have near infinite tabs open lol. But I still really dislike when the tabs become so much that you can't even see what they are each about, and I still have my old habit of every so often closing all my tabs except for one or two.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

31 on my phone, rn. I don't even use them all, I just have them opened because I found them interesting and felt compelled to read them in the future again.


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

Taciterse said:


> 49


This is me! :rolling:
I only have 13 tabs up right now so I'm doing pretty good. I purged most of em last night.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

4


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

justkenzie said:


> This is me! :rolling:
> I only have 13 tabs up right now so I'm doing pretty good. I purged most of em last night.


Yeah. I wish I was exaggerating.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

6


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

One.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

One.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Three.


----------



## Arkana (Jan 8, 2014)

103 tabs in one window and 82 tabs in another window.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

23


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Arkana said:


> 103 tabs in one window and 82 tabs in another window.


Why..?


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I used to be a 20+ tabs kind of guy, then I realized that I never did what I set out to do so I stopped.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Exactly five for each window, two windows.
I just woke up lol, these are most all from last night and haven't had the chance to open some more.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

15


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

0

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

2


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Two right now.


----------



## Calaide (Apr 18, 2017)

22...? And it's usually something around that number.
Seriously, how do you guys manage to have up to 4 tabs opened?


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

6


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My browser doesn't support tabbed browsing.

I usually have up to two or five depending on what I'm doing. If I have YouTube in the background that's one. If I have personalitycafe that's two. School can be one two or three. The only time where I have over five tabs open is when I'm doing a research paper.

I tend to unnecessarily close things just to reopen them. But people who have these tabs saved on their computers and they aren't even viewing them. What are you doing? Open up your browser and it's wasting time loading things that could be in something called Read Later or Bookmarks. Wikipedia surfing jumping from tab to tab, I read the tabs then close them and open more. I never leave 30 tabs open at once. My browsing history is always set to clear so when I close my program and reopen it, there will be just a start page.


----------



## onmyown23 (Apr 25, 2017)

10+, but I'm always like that


----------



## ImNathan (Apr 18, 2017)

5, but I'm at work and they are all relevant to what I'm working on... plus the internet tab


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

bpbm said:


> Right now, this moment: 1.
> 
> Usually, my average: 4.
> 
> I like my stuff organized (like my email box); a lot of tabs just messes with my head a bit.


You are a super human. I have about 20 tabs open at any given moment. My significant other expressed genuine concern


----------



## bpbm (Sep 29, 2016)

@anonymoustiger : Honestly, more than 5 gets to me and drives me nuts. I just end up making a new window separate them before I go MAD.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

6 plus this one


----------



## ambilon (Feb 4, 2017)

Seven tabs are open at this moment


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

9


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

All of them


----------



## bears eat beets (May 3, 2017)

Usually 3 to 4 at any given time.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

24

how do you guys have so few tabs up?!


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

7


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Right now 15 on my computer but it's because i have threads that i want to read on here, but usually 4 or 5, two of them being YouTube. I don't have that many bookmarks either, I only keep the websites i'll reuse.
On my phone, 1 or 2.
I don't know I guess I need to finish stuff before jumping in into other stuff otherwise I quickly feel overwhelmed.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

3


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Three.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

5


----------



## Eefje (May 8, 2017)

11. I have one double. I never seem to check them lol.


----------



## cheesedeveloper (May 3, 2017)

8 and I stopped using one three days ago lol


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

6 now.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

32, 33 if you count the one blank one


----------



## 449234 (Apr 6, 2017)

9

I have several forum pages that I want to check out after this one open, then my email and a few PDFs tool look over when I'm done what those. Basically, I tend to open a bunch of tabs ahead of time to prepare what I'm going to do ahead of time


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

Currently have 38 on my computer and 24 on my phone. I mean... that's 62 tabs open at once and all of them are things I want to reply to/read/do. What a classic Kenzie move, starting things and never finishing them.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

18 now.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Four tabs in Chrome, Seven in Firefox. Six in the Windows toolbar.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

7


----------



## Baf (Apr 21, 2017)

On Chrome right now 31 and 14. On my phone 20 and 22. 

A long time I just dumped all open taps on Chrome in "save all tabs as bookmarks" because I had unfinished business or wanted to revisit these things later. It was incredibly helpful to find certain things like blogs or movies I've watched (enthusiast) again, but as for now, I have 14'500 bookmarks. I discovered like two months ago a addon called "Onetab" where you can save all current tabs at one place with date, time and reopen them again (all at once or one at a time). In Onetab I have 1006 tabs I am to lazy to sort them out for. 
There's so much memory in my bookmarks and almost always do I know what I was thinking when having visited these sites. I want to revisit them, sort them out and order them in an intelligent system. I once had about 40'000 of them, now it's a lot better. 

How I find things? It's like a little encyclopedia in which I search for things. Also e.g. like thousands of pictures of the best lego dioramas and such I've ever seen, among a thousand streams for (legal) movies and uncountably many youtube videos. If I want to experience things again, I just look for the right thing to immerse myself in it. I have the right movie for every opportunity at hand.

This might sound pathological and seriously unhealthy, but it just developed to a bad habit of mine. I really love organizing and sorting things out (oddly enough) although I more often than not procastinate on this. Deep down I want things to be in order and appropriately managed, even if I lack some willpower and discipline.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I currently have 11 tabs open on Chrome, but I usually only range between 3 to 4. Unless I'm researching something. Then I can have up to 25 tabs open if I'm not careful.


----------



## Tinleia (Apr 20, 2017)

22 tabs on computer. On my phone usually 10.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Three tabs.

Three programs.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

6


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

13


----------



## girlnextgrave (Aug 21, 2016)

19 on my laptop, 96 on my phone.


----------



## jointhecraziness (May 15, 2017)

on my computer only 8, I think on my phone it was like 112 or something around there. I think of stuff to look up and automatically go to open a new tab. I have so much shit on my phone


----------



## Chlorobenzene (Aug 22, 2016)

Currently 30, but now I'll close a few of them.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

8 but usually even more


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

At any given time, no more than 4-6 tabs open on computer/laptop.
Close all tabs on mobile phone immediately once i'm finished with them.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

15 tabs on this window but 3 windows...15 is pretty good going for me, I've gone over 40 before :L


----------



## justkenzie (Feb 11, 2014)

I have 128 tabs open and that’s just kind of how my life is going right now.....


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

3


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

It's OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunescope (Jan 26, 2018)

5 currently. 

Sometimes I just leave tabs open so I can go back to later, but in that meantime I'm adding more tabs and more with the same promise to get to those as well, so usually it can go up to a lot of tabs that I don't even need anymore. So I leave them so I can get to them tomorrow, but I never do because I just end up acuminating more tabs.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

13 on my phone
21 on my laptop


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

102 on my laptop, but I use a browser extension that can minimize all your tabs on one page, so I only have 7 open right now, one of those having links to all my other tabs. >_> lmao. I don't like having a million tabs open, preferably I like to have around 4. I'm weird and picky about it, I just like the way it looks with 4, and I usually put them in an order that I find aesthetically pleasing or comforting. (I guess I like my "main" tabs at the center-top of the screen? lol...)


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

3


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

4


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

11 on laptop
34 on phone O____O

Haha some of the ones on my phone are duplicates, I didn't even realize...


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

6


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

9 rn, I'd say I usually have about 7-13. 2-3 min.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

I have 2 browsers up. 11 tabs open on one, and 7 on the other. This pretty light for me actually, lol.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

5


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

5, but sometimes its up to 40


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

4


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

lots of em


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

2. Music and PerC


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Sily said:


> One or two tabs at a time. Can't stand multiple tabs. Too messy. Bookmarks seem to be a problem for me -- I have about 1,000,000.


Update one year later - one tab open now.

I also love deleting "history", viewing and searches in Google, YouTubes, Opera as soon as I can. I also love a *clean* desktop. Bookmarks have grown to about 2,000,000 and Pinterest pins..... holy crap, lost track.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

12


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

4


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

6


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

5


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

7


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

2


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

13


----------



## Glop (Oct 9, 2017)

2


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

8 at the moment. Which is relatively typical. I have a tab suspender app to try to keep my RAM usage down...


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

10


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

9, currently. I try to keep it under 10 or I start feeling stressed.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

14


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

2


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

21


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am much more pruning in my nature than you and yet, exactly when you ask this, I have 36 tabs on my browser (one instance) and 15 tabs on another instance. I refuse to use tabs on a phone. I use my phone as gps/text chat and phone only. I actually have a separate phone for device interface like music etc.


I agree though. I have SOOOOOO many loose ends that I want to deal with and read. That is a ton of my open tabs. Many shown pages relate to a book I am writing.

Now answer this: What about unexpected PC shutdown? Sure most browsers recover pages but not entered data and partial states. That is a nightmare for me.


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

4.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

7


----------



## Sandstread (Jun 4, 2017)

3. This and 2 at youtube.

G-Eazy & Halsey - Him & I (Lyrics)

Rita Ora - Anywhere (Lyrics / Lyric Video)

I was in love for a year or so with a girl from L.A. so..


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

2


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

9


----------



## succubus (Dec 5, 2012)

Like 40?-50?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

10


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

2 now


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

11


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

3


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

2 - I can't bear so many open tabs or windows.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Now 2


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

12


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

7.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

nein


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

6

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

11


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

7


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*61. Counted with the Firefox add-on 'Tab counter' from WaldiPL*


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Max I go up to is about 10. Right now it's only 5 on one screen and 1 on the other.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

18 tabs


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

2


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

1 only, I don't browse porn


----------



## purpleSage (Dec 3, 2016)

Just on one device? Just inside of the current opened browser?

There's a lot - around 10 per browser with 2-3 browsers open on 3 devices, sooo 60-90-ish?


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

More than 10, too bored to count, as long as my ancient toaster-pc can handle it i m going to keep adding.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

2-4 usually, never more than 10.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

9


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

usually from 3 to 6


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

purpleSage said:


> Just on one device? Just inside of the current opened browser?
> 
> There's a lot - around 10 per browser with 2-3 browsers open on 3 devices, sooo 60-90-ish?


you're a monster


----------



## purpleSage (Dec 3, 2016)

knifey said:


> you're a monster


Every single tab has a purpose to be where it is, and since I use every device for something different it's all very organized 
Oh, I also have around 10 tabs in my text editor.


----------



## Exy (Apr 26, 2018)

On my phone, right now 103 ... I never come around to closing them.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## Klaro26 (May 23, 2013)

2


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

20


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

To the people that have all these tabs open on their computer. Do you realize that Linux has workspaces ?:frustrating:


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

2


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

19


----------



## Restless Thinker (Apr 23, 2018)

It's early, so just 5 right now.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

12


----------

